

Giving.Code - bencevans
http://giving.github.com/

======
Kerrick
Previous discussions:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3971990>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3906143>

\-
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/tmlb5/meaningfu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/tmlb5/meaningful_programming/)

For those complaining about the stock photography:

<https://github.com/giving/giving.github.com>

------
christiangenco
Mmmmm. Can we do this without the stock photos. It's very... 90s. Which isn't
really jiving with Bootstrap.

~~~
dps
+1 Especially the "Programmer" who is hunched over typing up his written(!!)
document and hanging with his 80's telephone.

~~~
dps
Nice idea tho

------
BHSPitMonkey
I assumed at first due to the URL's appearance that this was an effort put
together by GitHub, Inc. Makes me wonder how many other Github Pages sites out
there are similarly confusing (or intentionally misleading - it looks like
careers.github.com is available, for example).

~~~
nwh
There's potential there. You could grab <http://ssl.github.com/> and you could
probably fool a few users with a fake login screen.

------
bionsuba
Seems to be dead, not an update in over two months.

~~~
capex
I've just put a project proposal there.
<https://github.com/giving/giving.github.com/issues/12>. Hope it is of
interest to the community and I can get some help.

------
hayksaakian
Gotta love that stock photography

------
danso
I like the idea of being connected to a scientist...other kinds of
researchers, including journalists, would also have interesting projects to
work on, particularly involving overlooked datasets.

But yeah, the stock photography should be changed...it's not mediocre, it's
just detrimental to the point of discrediting the overall project. Just use
icons that can serve as symbols...such as a glass beaker for science.

~~~
johnsndu
As someone who's tried to work with scientists in the past, you probably do
not want to be connected to them.

They don't do Node.js, Coffeescript, Scala or Clojure. They do 1950's FORTRAN,
know nothing else, and do not want to know anything else.

I got in trouble for being an elitist by suggesting we used Ruby for
something. Ha!

~~~
gcr
What "scientists" are you talking about?

In my group, we use Python and Numpy almost exclusively. Some of us have been
pushing for Haskell.

Let's flip your statement around a little:

"As someone who's tried to work with web designers in the past, you probably
do not want to be connected to them. They do 1990s HTML 1.0 and flash, know
nothing else, and do not want to know anything else."

------
tzaman
Get rid of the stock images - I didn't even bother reading the page after
seeing them.

------
zekenie
Woooah look at that programmer. A tie and a phone from 1492. Very hip.

